# finishing dessert for a show- buffet



## berni (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello!

I have a small question: When i make a buffet, just for show nobody will eat it, so i heard that i should glase i with aspik or gelantine. Can somebodey tell me how to do it? Please? Mabey links to some books?
Thanks a lot!
Berni


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

It depends on what your glazing but I usually just use a pastry brush and make sure your glaze is hot while applying.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

aspic or gel are pretty flavorless. I would use some sort of fruit glaze. If this is for competition where it has to be edible. If it for show, shellac those suckers  
Or chocolate shellac like morganglanz spray


----------



## berni (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks maid!
But if I do the glace by my selv, do you have a propper recepie for that?
thanks, Berni :bounce:


----------

